

Ask HN: Is there a way to search HN articles, by their content, than by title - sravfeyn

HN Search, I believe, only shows the results, those that match the title-string. Is there a way that we can search stories submitted in Hacker News?
======
ColinWright
Speaking purely as a user with no privileged status ...

To the best of my knowledge you can search the material that is hosted on
Hacker News: link titles; "Ask HN"; comments; _etc._ However, if someone
submits a link to an external site, you cannot search here for the content on
that site. If someone submits a link to an external page that contains the
string "HoogleFleeber", no HN search will find that article (unless the
content is duplicated in a comment).

And no, HNSearch does _not_ only search within titles, it also searches
comments and text within submissions. Very shortly it will index this page and
you will be able to use it to search for "HoogleFleeber". I'm not sure why you
think otherwise. Pretty much every search I try turns up text within comments.

I hope that's clear.

~~~
sravfeyn
Thanks for confirming! It would be great if we can search the content also, by
duplicating the content only for search purposes.Let me add that feature
request then.

------
angrisha
you can use google by typing the following in the search box of Google:

Search string site:news.ycombinator.com

~~~
sravfeyn
but that also gives the results if the search string matches the title, not
content!

